# is my acne due to infertility



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi 3 years ago i had an ectopic and tube removal and 8 weeks ago my remaining tube removed. Ive always had a clear face untill 2 years ago i had the odd breakout and the past few months they are skin coloured bumps, my gp said its mild acne and but me on antibiotics which ive finished the skin coloured bumps are still there and wont go i just cant keep my face clear at all. Its not overly bad but noticeable. Ive tried cetraphil soap, rosehip oil, quinoderm and panoxyl im out of ideas any advice would be great thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you had a hormone profile done recently and have you any thing like polycystic ovaries?

Have you seen a dermatologist to see what this skin problem is?


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for you reply all my hormones were clear and a scan shown I have a cyst but not pcos they said it was a small cyst nothing to worry over. I went to see my go and she said it's mild acne and could be due to stress but I've never had it before  so I thought maybe it was due to infertility. My gp gave me antibiotics and told me to drink plenty of water. It just keeps reaccurring it's not to bad at the minute but does have it's days I just don't know how to deal with acne or how to help my breakouts


----------

